# Another Take on Seaview 1/350



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Back to modeling. First up, my Seaview Upgrades. Deck Furniture, Observation Nose Interior, Rudder Bar, Missile Caps,Tubes,Hatches, New Periscopes, Auxilliary Periscope Housing,etc. Just a few of the details I have added. Sorry for the poor photography.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wonderful work, That looks so cool!
Very nice scratchbuilding!


I'm ashamed...no more pics from me...lol


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That looks super and shows what can be added to fix up a good but sparse kit


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Duct, that is gorgeous. When I think of how small all that is, esp the observation nose, my head hurts. More, more!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

My ultimate goal is to replicate this Ken Wingle Art.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ductapeforever said:


> My ultimate goal is to replicate this Ken Wingle Art.


I hope yours looks more believeable!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks super! So amazingly tiny!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John P said:


> I hope yours looks more believeable!


Yeah, not the best "blending" of disparate visual elements.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think your pics are fine! The interior you made inspired me to do the simplified one for my kit.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Herb, I like your added details, but mostly the Observation room.

Are you planning to have a missiles coming out the silos?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Herb, I like your added details, but mostly the Observation room.
> 
> Are you planning to have a missiles coming out the silos?


Yes, I will have Tube # 1 Port side of the sail with a bird raised. Tube #2, empty, and all the others open but capped.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Great work! (your model, not the photoshopped images).


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That is really looking fantastic!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

That is some great stuff you've done mate. :thumbsup: It's good to see a master at work. 

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! You really make it look realistic--even at that small scale! Great work!!!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks great! You work fast! 
Good to see kits getting built!!

Dave


----------

